# Where to live as a single person?



## expat1975 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey all,

I am moving per AUG 1st to Dubai and wonder where it is best to live as a single person. It looks like JBR or Marine are nice (is it the same area?) but also saw some nice appartments online at Jumeira Palm Island. However colleague who lived there said Umm Sequim is much nicer. Housing budget around 180.000 EUR. Any suggestions welcome!

Bye the way, do I need my residence permit before I can rent?

Cheers,

Olaf


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Re residents permit - yes for a yearly contract, no for a month by month (not a 1 year split into 12 payments, a true month by month one).

Realistically Umm Seq is more villas and families, Marina is behind JBR as is probably a better bet, as for your budget - are you sure 180,000 euro's is AED900,000 is that to rent (palace) or buy (1 bed)?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

expat1975 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am moving per AUG 1st to Dubai and wonder where it is best to live as a single person. It looks like JBR or Marine are nice (is it the same area?) but also saw some nice appartments online at Jumeira Palm Island. However colleague who lived there said Umm Sequim is much nicer. Housing budget around 180.000 EUR. Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> ...


I wish my whole salary package was 180,000 EUR right now. Per month would be preferable
For that package you can easily buy an apartment here leave alone renting (though I personally would NEVER buy property here)


----------



## DubaiHana (Jun 9, 2010)

Another Dutchy in town! Welcome! 

Depends on where you work.. we live in the Marina, close to the JBR Walk. We are very happy there, as there is a lot of entertainment available (in the form of restaurants, cafe's, hotels and the beach!). Plus, with your budget you can rent a big place!

Let me know if you need more info.

Good luck with the preparations!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

With that money you can even rent a flat at the brand new Burj Khalifa, studios starting at 144,00 aed per year 

gulfnews : Rents at Burj Khalifa start at Dh140,000

Seriously, since budget is not an issue for you, you can get a place anywhere you want really. It all depends on what you want. Be close to work? close to the beach? close to amenities? Do you want luxury and design? Or prefer a greener area or having your own pool and yard? 

And yes you will need to have your residents visa sorted out in order to be able to rent. 

Good luck and let us know if you need more info, if you tell us more about what are your preference we will be able to recommend specific areas.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I would rent 2 signature villas on Palm Jumeirah.

one for sleeping and one for partying.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

haha I like your thinking marc


----------



## expat1975 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry, indeed AED and not EUR, there goes my palace


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

not quite, 180,000AED is still a very generous budget. Still enough for a villa or a really nice 2 bedroom flat. And you can still afford the 140,000 aed studio at Burj Khalifa!! 

But most important, where do you want to live? that's the question.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had to alter the title of this thread as it was bugging me. Single is an adjective, not a noun. 


AED 180k is a decent budget and you could easily get a nice villa in a good area such as Umm Sequim for that. Alternatively you could get a swanky apartment. Before deciding where to live you really should take a look at the areas and take into consideration where you'll be based for work so as to avoid a long commute.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

2 bed in JBR with full sea view, walking distance to the 2 silver towers in the middle - cos that's where the licensed places are - apart from the hotels.

AED180k, sorted.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

check out furnished and serviced apartments at The Address Downtown. All bills are included including housekeeping, the pool and gym are amazing and you are on the doorstep of Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar with really cool restaurants, clubs and bars. Apartments have huge balconies ans some face the fountains. Look on Dubizzle.com.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

You can check JLT too, though not fully constructed, you can still be close to JBR and Marina. it wont be as busy as JBR is during the weekend...


----------



## expat1975 (Jun 8, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> not quite, 180,000AED is still a very generous budget. Still enough for a villa or a really nice 2 bedroom flat. And you can still afford the 140,000 aed studio at Burj Khalifa!!
> 
> But most important, where do you want to live? that's the question.


Thanks, guess best thing is to take a real estate agent to show me around and see what feels best


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A real estate agent will be biased towards his properties and also give you his personal opinion which may not be correct for you. Trust me I used to be a real estate agent in Dubai and I wouldn't trust anything any of them say!!!!! lol. Hire a car and visit different areas at different times of the day to form your own opinions and then when you have decided on the area for you, call as many agents as possible to see everything on offer in that area. And check out Dubizzle for landlords renting direct (saves the 5% Agency Fee).


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

expat1975 said:


> Thanks, guess best thing is to take a real estate agent to show me around and see what feels best


Wandabug is absolutely right. When I first arrived, I expected the agent to show me apartments in a selection of areas. No such luck. That involves a little bit of working for a living! They expect YOU to tell THEM where you want to live - even if you've just arrived. Then they will come up with one (or two options if you're lucky) and expect you to sign on the dotted line right away!! Many really don't seem to have grasped that the 'money for nothing' days are over and they just don't 'do' customer service.
The leg-work will unfortunately have to be done by you. Spend lots of time on the internet ahead of arriving, getting to know what costs what and where, then get yourself an up to date map (well, as up to date as they come in Dubai!) and be prepared to get very very lost as you drive from one location to another via road exits that inexplicably disappear from one day to the next and lunatic drivers who prevent you exiting when you want to on those exits you do actually find!
That was my experience anyway. It does help you to get to know Dubai


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Anna, that's why I've been asking expat1975 what are his preferences - close to work, close to beach, fancy designer place, pool with villa, etc.

Also the fact that a lot of the real state agents specialise in certain areas doesn't help as they will be biased and will try to convince the client their area is the best even if is on the wrong side of town!!

I still vote for the 140,000 AED studio at Burj Khalifa though


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The new explorer street map is extremely good, as up to date as is possible in Dubai and names the buildings.


----------



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

Anna returning said:


> Wandabug is absolutely right. When I first arrived, I expected the agent to show me apartments in a selection of areas. No such luck. That involves a little bit of working for a living! They expect YOU to tell THEM where you want to live - even if you've just arrived. Then they will come up with one (or two options if you're lucky) and expect you to sign on the dotted line right away!! Many really don't seem to have grasped that the 'money for nothing' days are over and they just don't 'do' customer service.
> The leg-work will unfortunately have to be done by you. Spend lots of time on the internet ahead of arriving, getting to know what costs what and where, then get yourself an up to date map (well, as up to date as they come in Dubai!) and be prepared to get very very lost as you drive from one location to another via road exits that inexplicably disappear from one day to the next and lunatic drivers who prevent you exiting when you want to on those exits you do actually find!
> That was my experience anyway. It does help you to get to know Dubai


I also will be arriving to Dubai in 3 weeks and I've been monitoring rental prices for a few months. Prices seems to be down 5.000 - 15.000 AED (espacially in Palm) in June. 

Is there any reason? 

And another question, how much negotition is possible fo a 120.000-140.000(2 Cheques) flat in Palm or Marina ?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on the Landlord.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

VCO said:


> I also will be arriving to Dubai in 3 weeks and I've been monitoring rental prices for a few months. Prices seems to be down 5.000 - 15.000 AED (espacially in Palm) in June.
> 
> Is there any reason?
> 
> ...


I've not been monitoring The Palm (I have a fear of sinking :eyebrows but I think on the whole rents are continuing to drop. At this time of year you have the traditional exodus (end of school year) so supply will be heading upwards too, adding to the oversupply already in existence.
And no harm in negotiating with the LL .... no hard and fast rules at the moment. It depends how much they want to rent out their property!!


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys, i think it is 180 euros, only.


----------

